# Online 9th grade program for Christian school students



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I am the administrator at a Christian school. We had two families that wanted to continue at our school, with an online program. What are the "go to" suggestions that I can research? Thank you in advance.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I don't know how all that stuff works in actual schools... our family homeschools and uses Switched on Schoolhouse by AOP. There's a school of sorts over in Oklahoma that uses the software as well. It's digital but not "online." 
The same company has a program called Monarch that is an online program. That might be worth looking at. I don't know much about it but they seem pretty proud of it.
Good luck.


----------

